
The Snooper’s Charter would devastate computer security research in the UK - ladila
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/11/the-snoopers-charter-would-devastate-computer-security-research-in-the-uk/
======
ladila
It gives me the creeps that we live in a world where we have surpassed even
orwells imagination. I don't know whether it's the human condition that
produces these totaly overboard going laws or just plain stupidity on the part
of the legislative. if its the latter then the question is what does that say
about the people being governed by those power and control hungry politicians.

